

Sim City has bad reviews on Amazon - dfrodriguez143
http://www.amazon.com/SimCity-Limited-Edition-Pc/product-reviews/B007FTE2VW/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

======
jamesbritt
Existing discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5339852>

